
Show HN: HNReader+ Free and Open Source Hacker News iPhone App - stevederico
http://hnplus.bixbyapps.com/
======
mikeevans
Just a suggestion, comment formatting needs to be fixed before I can use it
over any of the other HN readers.

~~~
stevederico
What would you like to see changed in the comments section?

